# [SOLVED] Printers (HPLIP) and CUPS

## linj

[url]Hi all,

I've been musing over this problem for a few days. I give up now. Maybe you can help me.   :Very Happy: 

I have not been able to print from either of my HP printers (HP OfficeJet 7210, Deskjet 6122) for some reason. I can see them; CUPS sees them, but it doesn't print. I've tried HPLIP, HPOJ, and HPIJS emerges, but none of them work. It's worked before with just Foomatic and HPIJS, but it suddenly died on me. 

Printing a test page, here's the error output on HPLIP, Device URI: hp:/usb/Officejet_7200_series?serial=MY56EF816V0409

error_log

```
d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68dad0[ppd-make,4,41])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68db50[ppd-make-and-model,4,41])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68dbe0[ppd-natural-language,4,48])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68dc60[(null),0,0])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68dc90[ppd-name,4,42])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68dd40[ppd-make,4,41])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68ddc0[ppd-make-and-model,4,41])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68de50[ppd-natural-language,4,48])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68ded0[(null),0,0])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68df00[ppd-name,4,42])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68dfa0[ppd-make,4,41])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68e020[ppd-make-and-model,4,41])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68e0b0[ppd-natural-language,4,48])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68e130[(null),0,0])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68e160[ppd-name,4,42])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68e200[ppd-make,4,41])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68e280[ppd-make-and-model,4,41])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68e320[ppd-natural-language,4,48])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68e3a0[(null),0,0])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68e3d0[ppd-name,4,42])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68e470[ppd-make,4,41])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68e4f0[ppd-make-and-model,4,41])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68e580[ppd-natural-language,4,48])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68e600[(null),0,0])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68e630[ppd-name,4,42])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68e6d0[ppd-make,4,41])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68e750[ppd-make-and-model,4,41])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:14 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71d9d0, 0x68e7e0[ppd-natural-language,4,48])

...

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:23 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71cdd0, 0x569d70[sides-default,4,44])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:23 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71cdd0, 0x565150[finishings-supported,4,23])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:23 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71cdd0, 0x56cf40[finishings-default,4,23])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:23 +0000] copy_attribute(0x71cdd0, 0x56ce00[printer-type,4,23])

d [23/Sep/2005:00:23:23 +0000] copy_attrs(0x71cdd0, 0x5552f0, (nil), 0)

...

d [23/Sep/2005:00:31:53 +0000] ReadClient: 5, used=0, file=-1

D [23/Sep/2005:00:31:53 +0000] ReadClient: 5 GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1

d [23/Sep/2005:00:31:53 +0000] decode_auth(0x2aaaabb4bc90): Authorization string = "Basic cm9vdDoxOTU2MTgzMQ=="

d [23/Sep/2005:00:31:53 +0000] decode_auth: 5 username="root"

d [23/Sep/2005:00:31:53 +0000] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/favicon.ico"

d [23/Sep/2005:00:31:53 +0000] FindBest: uri = "/favicon.ico"...

d [23/Sep/2005:00:31:53 +0000] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [23/Sep/2005:00:31:53 +0000] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [23/Sep/2005:00:31:53 +0000] FindBest: Location CUPS_INTERNAL_BROWSE_ACL Limit 0

d [23/Sep/2005:00:31:53 +0000] FindBest: best = "/"

d [23/Sep/2005:00:31:53 +0000] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [23/Sep/2005:00:31:53 +0000] get_file: 5 filename=/usr/share/cups/docs/favicon.ico size=-1

D [23/Sep/2005:00:31:53 +0000] SendError: 5 code=404 (Not Found)

D [23/Sep/2005:00:31:53 +0000] CloseClient: 5

d [23/Sep/2005:00:31:53 +0000] CloseClient: Removing fd 5 from InputSet and OutputSet...

d [23/Sep/2005:00:31:54 +0000] select_timeout: 4 seconds to send browse update

d [23/Sep/2005:00:31:58 +0000] select_timeout: 11 seconds to process active jobs

d [23/Sep/2005:00:32:09 +0000] select_timeout: 11 seconds to process active jobs

d [23/Sep/2005:00:32:20 +0000] select_timeout: 3 seconds to send browse update

d [23/Sep/2005:00:32:23 +0000] select_timeout: 6 seconds to send browse update

d [23/Sep/2005:00:32:29 +0000] select_timeout: 11 seconds to process active jobs

d [23/Sep/2005:00:32:40 +0000] select_timeout: 11 seconds to process active jobs

d [23/Sep/2005:00:32:51 +0000] select_timeout: 3 seconds to send browse update

d [23/Sep/2005:00:32:54 +0000] select_timeout: 6 seconds to send browse update

d [23/Sep/2005:00:33:00 +0000] select_timeout: 11 seconds to process active jobs

```

And so on and so forth. Any help, please? I'll post up the errors wtih the direct USB number, but I don't think it's any different. 

Edit: My error log got truncated. I didn't know it was so huge... Here's a link: error_log.[/url]Last edited by linj on Wed Sep 28, 2005 3:54 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## linj

It is now solved. A complete unmerge of everything I could see, and remerge everything. Don't forget foomatic-filters, that got me caught.

(Foomatic-filters if you get something like...

/usr/lib64/cups/filter/foomatic-rip: No such file or directory in your error_log.)

lib64 or lib, depending; just for reference if anyone else is tearing their hair out over this too.

----------

## NightMonkey

Just got bit by this, as well.  Linked here from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-455728-highlight-cups.html. Saved the day!  :Smile: 

----------

